# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Euro 2016 FRANCE  EUROPE

## dell68

bonjour, 
Vos ractions  la mauvaise surprise de la dfaite  des bleus ???

----------


## illight

On a jou contre un mur, on a perdu  ::mrgreen:: 

Jouer  11 derrire, j'appelle pas a jouer au foot  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Jouer  11 derrire, j'appelle pas a jouer au foot


C'est marrant, car si je ne me trompe pas trop c'est ce que reprochais Ronaldo aux Islandais (et dans des termes trs peu fair-play). Comme quoi, le vent tourne ...

Boah ! ...  Je n'y connais pas grand chose en foot, mais mon impression est qu'on a enfin une belle quipe, avec des gens pas dtestables, ca devrait le faire pour la coupe du Monde. (oui, oui, je sais, je pousse un peu, mais bon ..)

----------


## foetus

> on a enfin une belle quipe


Le problme est exactement l  ::mrgreen:: 

D. Deschamps,  cause des problmes physiques et judiciaires, a chang son 433 immuable depuis plus de 2 ans par d'autres schmas tactiques (424, 4231, ...)
Et en dfinitive, cela n'a pas fonctionn terriblement: heureusement que vos adversaires taient sur les rotules (irlandais, islandais et allemands, sauf en finale o c'tait nous)

Mais derrire il y a toujours A. Lacazette, N. Fkir, H. Ben Arfa (s'il russi au PSG), K. Gameiro, R. Varane,  M. Sakkho, ... et les 2: K. Benzema et M. Valbunea (<- mme si lui c'est presque mort)

----------


## dell68

Trs bon signe, l'quipe est tres bien parti pour la coupe du monde 2018, en rcuprant les qques joueurs non prsents euro 2016 
(benzema etc ...)  et  puis 2 fois champion d'europe c'est pas mal !

----------


## Zirak

Si vous voulez vous consoler, l'quipe masculine de basket s'est qualifie pour les JO de Rio (la finale du TQO avait lieu hier aussi).

Bon ce n'est pas un titre en soit, mais on a une bonne quipe aussi (donc possibilit d'obtenir une mdaille si on se dmerde bien), et puis c'est la 1re fois depuis les annes 60 (ou 40) que la France arrive  se qualifier aux JO 2 fois d'affils, du coup, a se fte un peu quand mme.  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

Je vois pas pourquoi on reprendrait Benzema, Girou et Griezmann on mit plus de but en 10 match que Benzema ces 3 dernires annes..

Je veux bien qu'il soit bon en club, mais en EDF il fait rien. Je prfre le laisser sur la touche et avoir des gens qui mouillent le maillot et claque des but.

Je n'ai pas encore compris pourquoi sur la finale, c'est Griezmann, meilleur buteur de l'euro qui tirait les corner. Bordel c'est quoi cette mascarade??

----------


## JujuPomme

Pour moi, super comptition franaise ! Sans tre chauvin, on la mritait, bien plus que les portugais en tout cas. (Ils sont pas loin d'tre dans les derniers sur ma liste de vainqueurs...)

A mes yeux, y a un truc qui  vraiment gcher la comptition, c'est les mdias. Un joueur te mets deux buts, il en mets pas deux au match d'aprs, a y est, descente aux enfers, famine et pauvret.

Faudrait laisser nos joueurs jouer au football tranquillement, et qu'ils soit jugs pour ce qu'ils font et non ce qu'ils ne font pas.

C'est comme les dbats sur Pogba... Si a c'est pas pour faire des audiences et des achats de journaux... C'est comme si on disait  un tennisman qu'il casse une raquette. Moralit, on s'en fou.

On veut une quipe qui se donne les moyens et qui joue au foot de la plus belle des manires, et c'est ce qu'on a russit  faire.

Mis  part Evra, qui pour moi a t en dessous toute la comptition, le groupe est jeune et performant. Mais il faut pas trop en demander trop vite...


Maintenant on  deux ans pour se prparer, et croyez-moi, je serais au rendez-vous pour chanter la marseillaise, qu'il pleuve, vente ou grle !  ::):

----------


## illight

> Je vois pas pourquoi on reprendrait Benzema, Girou et Griezmann on mit plus de but en 10 match que Benzema ces 3 dernires annes..
> 
> Je veux bien qu'il soit bon en club, mais en EDF il fait rien. Je prfre le laisser sur la touche et avoir des gens qui mouillent le maillot et claque des but.


Parfaitement d'accord  :;): 




> Je n'ai pas encore compris pourquoi sur la finale, c'est Griezmann, meilleur buteur de l'euro qui tirait les corner. Bordel c'est quoi cette mascarade??


parce que sur un corner, il est trop petit. Alors tu vas me dire : pourtant, il marque beaucoup de la tte. Certes, mais ce sont sur des centres, c'est beaucoup moins compliqu de faire un tte sans tre gn par 4 dfenseurs. Sur un corner, Je suis pas sr qu'il puisse faire autant la diffrence que sur un centre. Mais ce n'est que mon avis  ::mrgreen:: 


En tout cas, comme cela a t dit, je trouve que cette quipe de France a vraiment t belle  voir jouer, et a faisait longtemps qu'on attendait a  ::P:

----------


## Deadpool

Moi je suis content.

Mais a ne surprendra personne, non.  ::P:

----------


## dell68

Mme xcs de confiance que les allemands, qu'ils ont t sre d'eux de gagner contre les bleus,
l on est tomb dans le mme pige, enfin statistiquement l'quipe de france ont t perceverant 
tout au long de la comptition, et il y a un grand cart par rapport en 2014, en continuant comme 
a, c'est trs bien parti pour 2018 .
Quand au portugal, aucun troph, ce n'est pas mme jeu que l'allemagne, ou l'spagne, ou l'italie,
le portugal ont eu beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de chance  part leur dfence .
donc voir  (france - allemagne (60 % domination) <=> france (60% domination) - portugal)  .

----------


## Invit

> Mme xcs de confiance que les allemands, qu'ils ont t sre d'eux de gagner contre les bleus,
> l on est tomb dans le mme pige, enfin statistiquement l'quipe de france ont t perceverant 
> tout au long de la comptition, et il y a un grand cart par rapport en 2014, en continuant comme 
> a, c'est trs bien parti pour 2018 .
> Quand au portugal, aucun troph, ce n'est pas mme jeu que l'allemagne, ou l'spagne, ou l'italie,
> le portugal ont eu beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de chance  part leur dfence .
> donc voir  (france - allemagne (60 % domination) <=> france (60% domination) - portugal)  .


Rassure-moi, tu as fais Franais en langue seconde ?

----------


## JujuPomme

> Rassure-moi, tu as fais Franais en langue seconde ?


Ou seconde langue pour les bons franais  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Ou seconde langue pour les bons franais


Pour ta gouverne : https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/langue_seconde

----------


## Glutinus

> bonjour, 
> Vos ractions  la mauvaise surprise de la dfaite  des bleus ???


Ha ?
Il y a eu une competition majeure de football rcemment ?

----------


## Escapetiger

Bon, depuis cette victoire historique et mrite pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre du Portugal (cf. pays de football, Eusebio, Luis Figo ...) maintenant on se "chambre" rgulirement dans la bonne humeur avec mes voisins-voisines portugais et/ou d'origine, y compris les commercants du quartier ...

Mais n-y-avait-il pas des signes avant-coureurs de victoire et d'motion associe ?




_Cristiano Ronaldo surprises a kid on a Madrid's street / in disguise - HD Video -_ 
Published on Aug 3, 2015


ps:
Merci sur ce coup l  _kOrt3x_ , en avance sur son temps  :;):   ::zoubi:: 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...s-fort-basket/
_Les vieux sont trs fort au Basket_

----------

